# Wii U Japanese dilemma



## blackbrew (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi there,

I got this Japanese Wii U for a while now, i got almost all my collection of NTSC US disk games works fine using the 119  region hack.
to explain things correctly im using coldboot haxchi,

what is very annoying is the Wii U menu language is Japanese, i read many posts here on the forum suggesting the use of system config tool to change the language of the menu.
Long story short i got the tool and installed it, took more time to find the config tool user manual and even more time to safely understand to use the basic features it provide.

However the magic tool didn't do the magic trick , got an error : Faild to switch DRC language. at this point i decide not to go any deeper as many experts here explain how dangerous the tool can be.

Another approach i took was suggested by user to replace the Japanese Allmessages.szs file(s) with and English one from other systems, that did work for few menus mostly settings but not all.

The goal here is to get the Japanese Wii U menu to English, thank you in advance for any point in the correct direction.


----------



## CrisMod (Nov 16, 2021)

blackbrew said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got this Japanese Wii U for a while now, i got almost all my collection of NTSC US disk games works fine using the 119  region hack.
> to explain things correctly im using coldboot haxchi,
> ...


Yes Spiik


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2021)

I have the files for that including allmessages.  did you change them all?  I hex compared at least allmessages, and it's exactly the same as you'd find on an English console, just with a different file name.  the guy who uploaded the files is in Vietnam iirc, but here are the files:


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2021)

please delete if it's against the rules as these are files from the system firmware.


----------



## blackbrew (Nov 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have the files for that including allmessages.  did you change them all?  I hex compared at least allmessages, and it's exactly the same as you'd find on an English console, just with a different file name.  the guy who uploaded the files is in Vietnam iirc, but here are the files:



Hey thank you for the file sharing, i guess you should remove it afaik it is illegal to share Nintendo software components
I have already replace \ edit the files below from the English Wii U official menu software, -- files list to be shared later once 100% tested


----------



## CrisMod (Nov 18, 2021)

blackbrew said:


> Hey thank you for the file sharing, i guess you should remove it afaik it is illegal to share Nintendo software components
> I have already replace \ edit the files below from the English Wii U official menu software, the only file remain is the mii editor "boot.sgarc.cmp" which i find no tool that can re-compress and re-encrypt.
> 
> 00050010\1004a000\content\arcboot\boot.sgarc.cmp -- mii editor
> ...


So, @blackbrew it's working right? Can you post some pic, please?


----------



## hug0-a7x (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have the files for that including allmessages.  did you change them all?  I hex compared at least allmessages, and it's exactly the same as you'd find on an English console, just with a different file name.  the guy who uploaded the files is in Vietnam iirc, but here are the files:


Can u send me MP ? plz. My friend bought a Japanese Wii U.


----------



## Lizander2000 (Nov 20, 2021)

it worked? I'm already tired of not understanding anything


----------



## blackbrew (Nov 20, 2021)

@CrisMod yes it works perfectly fine, here is a short clip


----------



## Lizander2000 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello do you have a tutorial for that?


blackbrew said:


> @CrisMod yes it works perfectly fine, here is a short clip



Hello do you have a tutorial for that?


----------



## blackbrew (Nov 21, 2021)

Lizander2000 said:


> Hello do you have a tutorial for that?


Not at the moment, i might put something together  once i figure the rest of Japanese text files locations.


----------



## ProtossEvo (Nov 22, 2021)

blackbrew said:


> Note at the moment, i might put something together  once i figure the rest of Japanese text files locations.


Man, you don't know how much I looked for this. It's a pain in the a** to deal with settings in japanese. If by any chance, you can't find the rest of Japanese text, at least, release the tutorial for the things you're already fixed, please!


----------



## Sathya (Nov 22, 2021)

actually i want to try some experiments like this... but im afraid if i brick the wiiu


----------



## ProtossEvo (Nov 23, 2021)

blackbrew said:


> Hey thank you for the file sharing, i guess you should remove it afaik it is illegal to share Nintendo software components
> I have already replace \ edit the files below from the English Wii U official menu software, the only file remain is the mii editor "boot.sgarc.cmp" which i find no tool that can re-compress and re-encrypt.
> 
> 00050010\1004a000\content\arcboot\boot.sgarc.cmp -- mii editor
> ...


Which ones we simply can replace with the Us version of the file? I swapped all AllMessage ones with their US counterpart, but everything still in japanese, not a single line of text it's in English...


----------



## Kopimist (Nov 23, 2021)

Sathya said:


> actually i want to try some experiments like this... but im afraid if i brick the wiiu


You can dump your NAND with homebrew. The only downfall is to reflash it, you need to be able to do microsoldering. So when tampering with files on NAND like this it's best to dump it before doing anything else.

NAND Dumper: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nand-dumper-create-full-dumps-of-the-nand.465680/

Hardmod tutorial for reflashing: https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-kaflukes-hardmod-cbhc-unbrick-guide.476725/


----------



## Sathya (Nov 23, 2021)

ProtossEvo said:


> Which ones we simply can replace with the Us version of the file? I swapped all AllMessage ones with their US counterpart, but everything still in japanese, not a single line of text it's in English...


Yeah.. im so curious about this mod..
I just waiting for tutorial from someone, because my hand always shaky when do some dangerous mod :|


----------



## blackbrew (Nov 23, 2021)

ProtossEvo said:


> Which ones we simply can replace with the Us version of the file? I swapped all AllMessage ones with their US counterpart, but everything still in japanese, not a single line of text it's in English...


testing with my own devices is one thing , teaching others is something else especially if its unfinished. 

anyone reading this .. " * REPLACEING SYSTEM FILES CAN BRICK YOUR DEVICE* " 

i will share the result of my EXPERMENT with the community once is ready.


----------



## ProtossEvo (Nov 23, 2021)

ProtossEvo said:


> Which ones we simply can replace with the Us version of the file? I swapped all AllMessage ones with their US counterpart, but everything still in japanese, not a single line of text it's in English...


I tried again, this time it worked (using FTPii). Not for the fainted of heart though. I'll wait for the tutorial anyways, since some files must be overwriting, others edited, for now, just to have the settings in english is a blast, how hard would be for Nintendo to let the language options of the US system in the Japanese console? Luckily they didn't took this path again with the Switch.

PS: I agree with you, blackbrew. I was fully aware that I would lose my Wii U today, actually, anyone doing CBHC, messing with installs, etc, should be very aware of the dangers.


----------



## yakuma (Nov 24, 2021)

can some send the file.

thanks


----------



## jml_hybs (Nov 24, 2021)

@blackbrew  Holy smokes! I have scoured the internet for a long time for this and this time someone finally did it. I will be waiting for a tutorial on this.

Questions: 

does it only change the language or does this make the wiiu a fully pledged us wiiu, meaning it also changes the games to english?(pikmin 3 for example)

have you tried running injected wii games on this? does it also change the language to english? (like that stubborn xenoblade where injecting the english game still displays japanese)


----------



## blackbrew (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi there,

I got this Japanese Wii U for a while now, i got almost all my collection of NTSC US disk games works fine using the 119  region hack.
to explain things correctly im using coldboot haxchi,

what is very annoying is the Wii U menu language is Japanese, i read many posts here on the forum suggesting the use of system config tool to change the language of the menu.
Long story short i got the tool and installed it, took more time to find the config tool user manual and even more time to safely understand to use the basic features it provide.

However the magic tool didn't do the magic trick , got an error : Faild to switch DRC language. at this point i decide not to go any deeper as many experts here explain how dangerous the tool can be.

Another approach i took was suggested by user to replace the Japanese Allmessages.szs file(s) with and English one from other systems, that did work for few menus mostly settings but not all.

The goal here is to get the Japanese Wii U menu to English, thank you in advance for any point in the correct direction.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 24, 2021)

jml_hybs said:


> @blackbrew  Holy smokes! I have scoured the internet for a long time for this and this time someone finally did it. I will be waiting for a tutorial on this.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


that's a good question, but my belief is no, because the filenames are probably what determine the language, and although the files are from the US version, the filenames are based on the Japanese ones, because they have to be.


----------



## k7ra (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice, I own jp one too
Need mod like that


----------



## blackbrew (Nov 24, 2021)

jml_hybs said:


> @blackbrew  Holy smokes! I have scoured the internet for a long time for this and this time someone finally did it. I will be waiting for a tutorial on this.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Hi @jml_hybs The end goal of what im doing or at least trying to do is to get the Wii u menu fully translated. to English and posiably other languages. 

getting this to fully pledges US wii u / region free like what is currently possible with the 3ds is not my goal and maybe not even possible, but MAYBE games with issues can be individually patched.

Status Update: 
apologies for the people who are sending me pm's ( i work full time job and a father to 2 ) time is not my friend here, and this starting to makes me think that i announcing this prematurely,  please forgive me for not replying. 

1. Was working durning the covid lockdown to dump the firmware of the wii u PAD, almost there but currently waiting for some parts to arrive. 
2. bricked 1 JPN wii u in process of translating the wii u menu files ( Mii Editor to be specific ) most of the files which are  loaded by hbm.rpx at boot time are almost done.
2. Planing to get redNAND on the 2nd wii u to avoid being bricked. 
3. vWii fully Done. 
4. Games are tricky depending on the region of game ( not all games have all language files ) that's why some some people games stuck on splash screen when using spiik and this is fixable but requires a lot of community work to test and report. 
5. finally im working to make a homebrew little app which automate the changes that i have logged and test so the end process becomes user friendly and narrow the risk margin ( if anyone with coding skills is interesting i will be happy to colab)


----------



## Sathya (Nov 24, 2021)

jml_hybs said:


> @blackbrew  Holy smokes! I have scoured the internet for a long time for this and this time someone finally did it. I will be waiting for a tutorial on this.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


just be patient dude. we'll find out in this year... i think.


----------



## ProtossEvo (Nov 24, 2021)

jml_hybs said:


> @blackbrew  Holy smokes! I have scoured the internet for a long time for this and this time someone finally did it. I will be waiting for a tutorial on this.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


For Pikmin 3 in english, I have a tutorial for running it on Wii U (JPN) without freezing on splash screen:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/tutoria...-to-play-in-english-problematic-games.572494/


----------



## barako2121 (Nov 29, 2021)

jml_hybs said:


> @blackbrew  Holy smokes! I have scoured the internet for a long time for this and this time someone finally did it. I will be waiting for a tutorial on this.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


No you haven't scoured the whole internet yet. becoz if you did, you'd find that the Vietnamese wiiU community already did this mod and they also got a tutorial on how to do this. its just risky tho


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 29, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> No you haven't scoured the whole internet yet. becoz if you did, you'd find that the Vietnamese wiiU community already did this mod and they also got a tutorial on how to do this.


Vietnamese results are unlikely to show up in search results when searching in English on an English language search engine.


----------



## barako2121 (Nov 29, 2021)

im no vi


InsaneNutter said:


> Vietnamese results are unlikely to show up in search results when searching in English on an English language search engine.


im no vietnamese myself. but after thoroughly scouring the internet, i found out that they have the files and the tutorials to mod the jp WIIu to eng.


----------



## oxydy (Nov 29, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> im no vi
> 
> im no vietnamese myself. but after thoroughly scouring the internet, i found out that they have the files and the tutorials to mod the jp WIIu to eng.


Could share the link?


----------



## jml_hybs (Nov 29, 2021)

Since everyone here seems to own a Japanese wiiu, anyone here tried donkey kong country returns (wii) inject on their wiiu? Controls are working great but the language are messed where the letters are replaced by question marks. Anyone have a proper solution to this?


----------



## barako2121 (Nov 30, 2021)

oxydy said:


> Could share the link?


im just a new member here, i cant share links yet


----------



## BigAxe (Nov 30, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> im just a new member here, i cant share links yet


so when you will be able can you share the link ?


----------



## barako2121 (Nov 30, 2021)

BigAxe said:


> so when you will be able can you share the link ?


cant share until i get to a level but i can share a pic so here it is.
you need permission from the owner. but don't worry, he's a good guy


----------



## CrisMod (Nov 30, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> cant share until i get to a level but i can share a pic so here it is.
> you need permission from the owner. but don't worry, he's a good guy


just to help you:
https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...gK09Er0zKX4vt6nclDPF9OHPOuY34bPEtD90aUF-79yJM


----------



## barako2121 (Nov 30, 2021)

CrisMod said:


> just to help you:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...gK09Er0zKX4vt6nclDPF9OHPOuY34bPEtD90aUF-79yJM


wow! thank you man. but it still incomplete, still looking for those other files to fully translate the console


----------



## CrisMod (Nov 30, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> wow! thank you man. but it still incomplete, still looking for those other files to fully translate the console


Welcome....

I have downloaded those files last week and I was thinking that should be all, or missing somenting (i don't hold the Wii U JAP )


----------



## barako2121 (Nov 30, 2021)

CrisMod said:


> Welcome....
> 
> I have downloaded those files last week and I was thinking that should be all, or missing somenting (i don't hold the Wii U JAP )


these files are just for the Home menu, Home button, Settings and Data Management. other apps like web browser, mii app, app icon titles, friend list and other apps are still missing


----------



## barako2121 (Nov 30, 2021)

CrisMod said:


> Welcome....
> 
> I have downloaded those files last week and I was thinking that should be all, or missing somenting (i don't hold the Wii U JAP )


i have a jp wiiU and already tried it. it worked but, like i said, its not yet complete. i saw the post of vietnamese friends with jp wiiu, they have a  full transalted jp to eng wiiU


----------



## CrisMod (Nov 30, 2021)

Try to investigate if you can find by videos, or connections peoples, because to touch such files if not tested ...... better to don't experiemt on it. 

So, better that you find the full translated files if you can adn let's share here


----------



## BigAxe (Nov 30, 2021)

thanks barako2121 and CrisMod you realy helped me


----------



## blackbrew (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi there,

I got this Japanese Wii U for a while now, i got almost all my collection of NTSC US disk games works fine using the 119  region hack.
to explain things correctly im using coldboot haxchi,

what is very annoying is the Wii U menu language is Japanese, i read many posts here on the forum suggesting the use of system config tool to change the language of the menu.
Long story short i got the tool and installed it, took more time to find the config tool user manual and even more time to safely understand to use the basic features it provide.

However the magic tool didn't do the magic trick , got an error : Faild to switch DRC language. at this point i decide not to go any deeper as many experts here explain how dangerous the tool can be.

Another approach i took was suggested by user to replace the Japanese Allmessages.szs file(s) with and English one from other systems, that did work for few menus mostly settings but not all.

The goal here is to get the Japanese Wii U menu to English, thank you in advance for any point in the correct direction.


----------



## blackbrew (Nov 30, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> i have a jp wiiU and already tried it. it worked but, like i said, its not yet complete. i saw the post of vietnamese friends with jp wiiu, they have a  full transalted jp to eng wiiU


There is no file to replace apps icon name , you’ll need to edit each one “ meta.xml “ Japanese entry with the English text. 

If you got the time would you make a list of menus which still need to be translated


----------



## barako2121 (Dec 1, 2021)

blackbrew said:


> There is no file to replace apps icon name , you’ll need to edit each one “ meta.xml “ Japanese entry with the English text.
> 
> If you got the time would you make a list of menus which still need to be translated


sure. i'll make a list later and post it here


----------



## barako2121 (Dec 1, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> sure. i'll make a list later and post it here


so i have taken a picture of all the untranslated menus on the jp wiiU with eng Mod. here they are


----------



## barako2121 (Dec 1, 2021)

And also, our viet friends manage to translate some jp games to eng. example, mario party 10, mario kart 8 and others. they have a repository, but the server is too slow, i have downloaded only 1 yet.


----------



## CrisMod (Dec 1, 2021)

barako2121 said:


> so i have taken a picture of all the untranslated menus on the jp wiiU with eng Mod. here they are


Except the icon word, this it's not only to change the meta file but needs to replace the files structure language of the app......in this case , if the Viet. People did it, they should have the extra files, if you said that you placed all the files from the Google Drive....


----------



## barako2121 (Dec 1, 2021)

CrisMod said:


> Except the icon word, this it's not only to change the meta file but needs to replace the files structure language of the app......in this case , if the Viet. People did it, they should have the extra files, if you said that you placed all the files from the Google Drive....


it was another person that posted it. i think he was the developer of mocha cfw. he said hell up it on his github once its ready. the trick is you need to run mocha to convert jp to eng


----------



## Idrolitina (Dec 3, 2021)

I honestly have been looking for a very long time into this, years now, and I keep looking into it cyclically without much luck. I am surprised how many of us are in the same situation yet very little was achieved. 

I should say that already changing language is a great step forward, but I do not think it is the real deal. The story here is not to change the language (and I understand that this is my privileged situation and few other members here speaking and reading Japanese, so the menu in Jap does not bother me at all) but to change the system region. With the system in Japanese (included vWii), the console essentially is mutilated of its most significant feature: full back-compatibility and upscaling of that catalog. It might be only me, but on the Wii U NTSC-J USB Loader works very poorly, and many times, it crashes on me trying to run any backup from my NTSC collection   Without NVRAM I do not know if we will manage to reflash the whole NAND using only the FTP, and I am not sure when this will happen and how to go about it.


----------



## ProtossEvo (Dec 4, 2021)

Idrolitina said:


> I honestly have been looking for a very long time into this, years now, and I keep looking into it cyclically without much luck. I am surprised how many of us are in the same situation yet very little was achieved.
> 
> I should say that already changing language is a great step forward, but I do not think it is the real deal. The story here is not to change the language (and I understand that this is my privileged situation and few other members here speaking and reading Japanese, so the menu in Jap does not bother me at all) but to change the system region. With the system in Japanese (included vWii), the console essentially is mutilated of its most significant feature: full back-compatibility and upscaling of that catalog. It might be only me, but on the Wii U NTSC-J USB Loader works very poorly, and many times, it crashes on me trying to run any backup from my NTSC collection   Without NVRAM I do not know if we will manage to reflash the whole NAND using only the FTP, and I am not sure when this will happen and how to go about it.


I think it varies from case to case. For me, the games that crashed on splash screen, I already fixed, and now, the olnly thing I really care is to have the system language in English (which I partially achieved by reading this thread,) Mostly for the settings, not that I'm always messing up there, but if I need to, it's all understandable now, no need anymore for pointing the phone to the screen, with the google translator making a very bad work of translating the text. If Blackbrew would release a tutorial/or app for auto-installation not only for the regular texts, but for the buttons, transition screens (like the one with "Wii Menu" written), I would declare my Wii U finally "finished" (in the sense of having nothing anymore to fix). 

About the vWii, NTSC-U don't work for you? Something must be wrong, I can play almost all my Wii library without problem. I'm using USB Loader GX. Wii Flow on the other hand, really gives me a lot of black screen.


----------



## barako2121 (Dec 4, 2021)

ProtossEvo said:


> I think it varies from case to case. For me, the games that crashed on splash screen, I already fixed, and now, the olnly thing I really care is to have the system language in English (which I partially achieved by reading this thread,) Mostly for the settings, not that I'm always messing up there, but if I need to, it's all understandable now, no need anymore for pointing the phone to the screen, with the google translator making a very bad work of translating the text. If Blackbrew would release a tutorial/or app for auto-installation not only for the regular texts, but for the buttons, transition screens (like the one with "Wii Menu" written), I would declare my Wii U finally "finished" (in the sense of having nothing anymore to fix).
> 
> About the vWii, NTSC-U don't work for you? Something must be wrong, I can play almost all my Wii library without problem. I'm using USB Loader GX. Wii Flow on the other hand, really gives me a lot of black screen.


the "Wii Menu" has translation files on the google drive. i had mine in english already


----------



## Idrolitina (Dec 5, 2021)

ProtossEvo said:


> I think it varies from case to case. For me, the games that crashed on splash screen, I already fixed, and now, the olnly thing I really care is to have the system language in English (which I partially achieved by reading this thread,) Mostly for the settings, not that I'm always messing up there, but if I need to, it's all understandable now, no need anymore for pointing the phone to the screen, with the google translator making a very bad work of translating the text. If Blackbrew would release a tutorial/or app for auto-installation not only for the regular texts, but for the buttons, transition screens (like the one with "Wii Menu" written), I would declare my Wii U finally "finished" (in the sense of having nothing anymore to fix).
> 
> About the vWii, NTSC-U don't work for you? Something must be wrong, I can play almost all my Wii library without problem. I'm using USB Loader GX. Wii Flow on the other hand, really gives me a lot of black screen.


thank you for your reply. I honestly did not look much into but I am unable to use my og-Wii Hdd on my Wii u. Nintendont and vWII are correctly set up from what I can see (also due to the fact that USB Loader GX does correctly appears in both vWii and Wii U home menu and normally boots). I tried all 4 USB ports and got no luck  I have also to say that when I boot Wii disk on my vWii I do not know what it is but to me the look of many of those does not look as good as Wii D-Tanshi (Japanese component) or even Wii OSSC (no x2). 

Can I ask you if you use a normal HDD or you make them invisible? 

Thanks


----------



## hug0-a7x (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone try System config tools ? (RedNand)


----------



## blackbrew (Dec 5, 2021)

Idrolitina said:


> thank you for your reply. I honestly did not look much into but I am unable to use my og-Wii Hdd on my Wii u. Nintendont and vWII are correctly set up from what I can see (also due to the fact that USB Loader GX does correctly appears in both vWii and Wii U home menu and normally boots). I tried all 4 USB ports and got no luck  I have also to say that when I boot Wii disk on my vWii I do not know what it is but to me the look of many of those does not look as good as Wii D-Tanshi (Japanese component) or even Wii OSSC (no x2).
> 
> Can I ask you if you use a normal HDD or you make them invisible?
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried injecting Wii / GC games directly to Wii U menu ? just to avoid the 2 external storage devices


----------



## blackbrew (Dec 5, 2021)

hug0-a7x said:


> Anyone try System config tools ? (RedNand)


to do what exactly?


----------



## CrisMod (Dec 5, 2021)

Idrolitina said:


> thank you for your reply. I honestly did not look much into but I am unable to use my og-Wii Hdd on my Wii u. Nintendont and vWII are correctly set up from what I can see (also due to the fact that USB Loader GX does correctly appears in both vWii and Wii U home menu and normally boots). I tried all 4 USB ports and got no luck  I have also to say that when I boot Wii disk on my vWii I do not know what it is but to me the look of many of those does not look as good as Wii D-Tanshi (Japanese component) or even Wii OSSC (no x2).
> 
> Can I ask you if you use a normal HDD or you make them invisible?
> 
> Thanks


I think you have this problem because of two cases.....
1. You boot USB Loader GX by the Wii U Pad and will disable the USB functionality (so you have to run it, without Wii U pad)

2. The external Hard disk are you using the Y USB cable? Or the hard disk it's plugged to electricity plug? Because if not of that the Wii U will not speed up properly cause of not enough power from the one USB port.....


----------



## hug0-a7x (Dec 6, 2021)

blackbrew said:


> to do what exactly?


Force a specific game language.


----------



## andot (Jan 12, 2022)

CrisMod said:


> just to help you:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...gK09Er0zKX4vt6nclDPF9OHPOuY34bPEtD90aUF-79yJM


Thank you.  I have a jp wiiU and tried it. Home menu and Home button works, but Settings can't work.


----------



## Sathya (Jan 12, 2022)

andot said:


> Thank you.  I have a jp wiiU and tried it. Home menu and Home button works, but Settings can't work.


Have u change your wiiu system language from jp to us?


----------



## andot (Jan 12, 2022)

Sathya said:


> Have u change your wiiu system language from jp to us?


I don't know how to change wiiu system language, but the Wii U Menu and system message is English now.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 12, 2022)

blackbrew said:


> @CrisMod yes it works perfectly fine, here is a short clip



wasnt aware japanese wiius have english text on the buttons .. crazy


----------



## Lizander2000 (Jan 15, 2022)

Any chance of a tutorial to translate it? It would be perfect if you could change the language to Spanish... Thanks friends


----------



## blackbrew (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi there,

I got this Japanese Wii U for a while now, i got almost all my collection of NTSC US disk games works fine using the 119  region hack.
to explain things correctly im using coldboot haxchi,

what is very annoying is the Wii U menu language is Japanese, i read many posts here on the forum suggesting the use of system config tool to change the language of the menu.
Long story short i got the tool and installed it, took more time to find the config tool user manual and even more time to safely understand to use the basic features it provide.

However the magic tool didn't do the magic trick , got an error : Faild to switch DRC language. at this point i decide not to go any deeper as many experts here explain how dangerous the tool can be.

Another approach i took was suggested by user to replace the Japanese Allmessages.szs file(s) with and English one from other systems, that did work for few menus mostly settings but not all.

The goal here is to get the Japanese Wii U menu to English, thank you in advance for any point in the correct direction.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 1, 2022)

We tried translate Japanese/English to Chinese.
It works.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 3, 2022)

blackbrew said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got this Japanese Wii U for a while now, i got almost all my collection of NTSC US disk games works fine using the 119  region hack.
> to explain things correctly im using coldboot haxchi,
> ...


Find my post "Convert Japanese Console Language to English Method".


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 3, 2022)

Lizander2000 said:


> Any chance of a tutorial to translate it? It would be perfect if you could change the language to Spanish... Thanks friends


Find my post."
Convert Japanese Console Language to English Method.​"


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Feb 9, 2022)

I used the vietnamese Minh Checked zip file to convert my JPN Wii U to English but it's bricked now.
Is there any way to restore it? i have backed up the NAND when I installed tiramisu.
I'm not happy with this as I don't understand why the process bricked my Wii U. I followed the steps properly.


----------



## andot (Feb 9, 2022)

darkgunsou86 said:


> I used the vietnamese Minh Checked zip file to convert my JPN Wii U to English but it's bricked now.
> Is there any way to restore it? i have backed up the NAND when I installed tiramisu.
> I'm not happy with this as I don't understand why the process bricked my Wii U. I followed the steps properly.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/tiramisu-brick-help.605889/#post-9723770


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Feb 9, 2022)

it doesn't work. the Wii U logo appears after power up and the music just stops after a while and the wii U doesn't respond to anything.


----------



## andot (Feb 9, 2022)

darkgunsou86 said:


> it doesn't work. the Wii U logo appears after power up and the music just stops after a while and the wii U doesn't respond to anything.


if your tiramisu sets autoboot correctly, you can boot to FTP server directly using the method in https://gbatemp.net/threads/tiramisu-brick-help.605889/#post-9723770, or you can try this https://github.com/wiiu-env/launchiine .


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Feb 9, 2022)

i tried but no dice. it still hangs at the wii U logo. the autoboot doesn't work with this brick. I don't understand why a simple file transfer can brick the wii U. i noticed there was something weird with the minh checked english files. every folder has a DS.store file. did those files brick my wii U?


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 11, 2022)

darkgunsou86 said:


> i tried but no dice. it still hangs at the wii U logo. the autoboot doesn't work with this brick. I don't understand why a simple file transfer can brick the wii U. i noticed there was something weird with the minh checked english files. every folder has a DS.store file. did those files brick my wii U?


WiiU files not contain DS.store.  you uploaded to wiiu?


----------



## neph00 (Feb 11, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> WiiU files not contain DS.store.  you uploaded to wiiu?





darkgunsou86 said:


> i tried but no dice. it still hangs at the wii U logo. the autoboot doesn't work with this brick. I don't understand why a simple file transfer can brick the wii U. i noticed there was something weird with the minh checked english files. every folder has a DS.store file. did those files brick my wii U?


DS.store files cant brick your wiiu. U must did something else wrong. I have JPN wiiu and i copied them too. My console still work even i have delated them later.


----------



## EugiFel (Mar 18, 2022)

blackbrew said:


> Hi @jml_hybs The end goal of what im doing or at least trying to do is to get the Wii u menu fully translated. to English and posiably other languages.
> 
> getting this to fully pledges US wii u / region free like what is currently possible with the 3ds is not my goal and maybe not even possible, but MAYBE games with issues can be individually patched.
> 
> ...


How did you translate your Japanese vWii? Mind sharing the method, mine is still stuck in Japanese and I can't use it


----------



## Sapsap (Mar 27, 2022)

barako2121 said:


> And also, our viet friends manage to translate some jp games to eng. example, mario party 10, mario kart 8 and others. they have a repository, but the server is too slow, i have downloaded only 1 yet.



Hi give some keyword what to search? I tried to look up on google with Vietnamese language search but can’t find any info.


----------



## ProtossEvo (Apr 9, 2022)

Sapsap said:


> Hi give some keyword what to search? I tried to look up on google with Vietnamese language search but can’t find any info.


https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...gK09Er0zKX4vt6nclDPF9OHPOuY34bPEtD90aUF-79yJM


----------



## Sapsap (Apr 9, 2022)

ProtossEvo said:


> https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...gK09Er0zKX4vt6nclDPF9OHPOuY34bPEtD90aUF-79yJM



Access requested, thanks


----------



## Sapsap (Apr 10, 2022)

ProtossEvo said:


> https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...gK09Er0zKX4vt6nclDPF9OHPOuY34bPEtD90aUF-79yJM



Hi

Just got the access, I see there is two folders. What’s the difference? Should I copy both?


----------



## blackbrew (Apr 12, 2022)

EugiFel said:


> How did you translate your Japanese vWii? Mind sharing the method, mine is still stuck in Japanese and I can't use it


Replacing Wii U system files with files from internet without knowing what you are doing MIGHT and PROBABLY will brick your WiiU. 
@EugiFel to change the vWii to english use Settingedit tool Here*. *


----------

